# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Báo lỗi Driver watchdog triggered

## Phạm Thành Nam

Tình hình em sử dụng máy CNC điều khiển bằng Mach 3
- Trước khi chuyển xưởng thì máy hoạt động hoàn toàn bình thường.
- Sau khi chuyển xưởng tại địa điểm mới thì máy có tình trạng đang chạy thì báo lỗi " Driver watchdog triggered " treo máy cnc luôn, để khoảng 1p sau thì máy tính bị màn hình xanh. và tắt máy.
 + Việc này chỉ xảy ra khi em bật biến tần để bắt đầu chạy ( máy em bật tắt spin bằng tay ),
 nếu chạy test không bật spin thì hoàn toàn không bị làm sao .
 E đã xử lý lắp chống nhiễu trước biến tần, driver và tiếp đất nhưng vẫn không thoát được vụ này.
Hiện tại để khắc phục và chạy tạm thì em phải đứng canh máy liên tục.
 nếu có hiện tượng đứng hình thì tắt ngay spin đi, thì máy sẽ dừng lại và báo lỗi "Driver watchdog triggered" ( nếu không tắt kịp thì treo máy tính luôn ),
sau đó em cho chạy tiếp !

Thank all !

----------


## CKD

Bác tìm cái PC khác test đi.
Nhớ PC khác là khác hoàn toán ấy, không sàng đồ từ PC cũ qua, kể cả HDD.

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình em sử dụng máy CNC điều khiển bằng Mach 3
> - Trước khi chuyển xưởng thì máy hoạt động hoàn toàn bình thường.
> - Sau khi chuyển xưởng tại địa điểm mới thì máy có tình trạng đang chạy thì báo lỗi " Driver watchdog triggered " treo máy cnc luôn, để khoảng 1p sau thì máy tính bị màn hình xanh. và tắt máy.
>  + Việc này chỉ xảy ra khi em bật biến tần để bắt đầu chạy ( máy em bật tắt spin bằng tay ),
>  nếu chạy test không bật spin thì hoàn toàn không bị làm sao .
>  E đã xử lý lắp chống nhiễu trước biến tần, driver và tiếp đất nhưng vẫn không thoát được vụ này.
> Hiện tại để khắc phục và chạy tạm thì em phải đứng canh máy liên tục.
>  nếu có hiện tượng đứng hình thì tắt ngay spin đi, thì máy sẽ dừng lại và báo lỗi "Driver watchdog triggered" ( nếu không tắt kịp thì treo máy tính luôn ),
> sau đó em cho chạy tiếp !
> ...


vsinh máy, cài lại windows

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác chủ tháo mấy cây RAM ra, lấy cục tẩy bút chì (cục gôm) gôm cái đầu chân RAM bằng đồng. Máy chạy lâu ngày nên đầu chân RAM nó bị oxy hóa. Máy đời sau 2000 nó pha tạp chất để giảm giá thành nên chạy thời gian là nó hay treo. Còn máy cổ quá thì hỏng hóc là đương nhiên.

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Bác dùng bo usb hay lpt, nếu usb thì bác thay dây usb khác loại tốt có giáp chống nhiễu là được. Trước mặt lắp Máy cắt plasma cũng hay bị lỗi này

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

em đã thay máy tính khác vẫn bị ( nhưng vẫn dùng HDD cũ )
em đang dùng LPT.

----------


## Mạch Việt

tần số Mach3 (phần mềm) bạn đang dùng là bao nhiêu ?

----------

